# AASHTO 6th Edition



## BosStr27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like the test spec changed from AASHTO 5th edition w/2010 revisions to AASHTO 6th edition. Anyone know if there were any big changes?


----------



## CRNewsom (Jan 7, 2014)

I saw this the other day, and was a little disappointed since the other standards had not changed. I have not had a chance to review the changes as of yet. However, I did a search to find the new version and where to purchase it and had to wade through several pages of search results offering pirated copies of the standard before I found a legitimate vendor. I thought that was odd.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 8, 2014)

Just saw this as well, thank goodness a DOT project caused us to buy the 2012 AASHTO LRFD earlier this year, that would have been annoying.

Also, I'm stoked that they didn't switch ASCE7 on my. The wind chapter of 2010 looks evil to try to learn 3 months before the test.


----------



## carls88 (Jan 10, 2014)

The AASHTO website has a specific version of the Specification for the SE/PE Exam - its without the 2013 interim revisions - BUT its $330

https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?ID=1541

I'm not sure if I'm going to get it yet - the NCEES Sample Solutions are based off the 4th Edition with 2008 interim revisions (which is the version I have).

Good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 14, 2014)

As a bridge engineer, I have been going through the 2012 code and changes that were undertaken. Biggest changes I have seen are a few resistance factor changes. Some went from 0.75 to 0.8, some from 0.85 to 0.9. The biggest one was vehicular impact load went from 400 kips to 600 kips. They also completely eliminated the timber section of the AASHTO code.


----------

